# urban trout fishing?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

does anyone know if they're doing it again this year? or have i already missed all the stockings?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You missed it.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, they have been stocking the same lakes in Richmond. As far as northwest in Chesapeake, they say the water is too low and have not yet.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Loop Wing said:


> Yeah, they have been stocking the same lakes in Richmond. As far as northwest in Chesapeake, they say the water is too low and have not yet.


is there a source to find out when the stockings are? the websites all are for 2007


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

The DGIF Website (http://www.dgif.state.va.us) has info regarding the stocking (the site appears to be down now but it will be back up). They are scheduled to do at least one more stocking in the Richmond area at Shields Lake and Dorey Park. The last stocking was on December 19th. I fished both between December 19th and December 31st. I never caught anything at Shields but Dorey was producing decent fish (not huge but good enough). According to a source the works for DGIF there was to be 3 stockings this year here in Richmond. They did one on November 8th and another on December 19th. I believe that there should be one more at the end of this month. Anyway, if you are in Richmond PM me if you want to hit one of the Trout lakes around the next stocking. I will be watching out for another stocking then hitting them again. Anyway, hope this helps.

ETA: Here is a link to the Stocking plan by DGIF 

http://www.dgif.state.va.us/fishing/trout/catchable-trout-stocking-plan.pdf

So it looks like it wont get stocked again until late feb. 

You can visit this site for a weekly update of stockings: 

http://www.dgif.state.va.us/fishing/stock/troutstock.cfm




Thom
:fishing:




NTKG said:


> is there a source to find out when the stockings are? the websites all are for 2007


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Urban Trout 2008*

Here in Northern Va. they delayed the urban trout program, do you remember how warm October was? 
They're there, just down the street from me in Alexandria, one place is a little pond called Cook Lake, usually nobody is even fishing there, but rainbows are easy to catch. People like to use the fancy lures. (I don't tell them corn works just as good. Sad but true.)
picture on this site:
http://beginnerfish.blogspot.com/2007/11/some-times-are-better-than-other-times.html


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Might have to resort to some Urban Combat catfishin. Hear tell of some really big pigs being caught.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Trout stocking*

Ap hill was stocked sat full of 3-4 lb browns and rainbow.The other stockings here in northern Va and Md soon.I call everyday and they will let me know.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*northern Va trout*

Last year the trout stocking in Va was Feb when it was icy.It was cold as s.... but they bit.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Frozen out!*

No "Urban Fishing" right now at Cook Lake up in Alexandria. I can't believe it's frozen! I could have ice skated on it yesterday (of course I would have gotten arrested...)

Photo:http://beginnerfish.blogspot.com/2008/01/cant-fish-today.html


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*couple of questions re: AP Hill???*

Saw AP Hill mentioned and was surprised and happy to hear they are stocking Rainbow's and Brown's this year... Is this a fact? Seems they keep switching things up... Last year was Rainbow's only after 2 year's ago we had Brook's and Rainbow's, and 3 years ago it was all 3 species(Brown, Brook, and Rainbow) Any chance there are all 3 again? Need some confirmation.. I suppose I need to just call them up as my internet searches have revealed nothing by way of information for the 2008 fishery. Also, are you sure they were that large or is this an estimate? It costs A LOT more to stock those larger trout and it seems a little far fetched they would all be that size? Not doubting the info posted here, just would like some reliable confirmation before loading up the trout rods... Otherwise, I'll be heading to Big Pine again for the trophy trout...Thanks for any info and I'll post if I can find anything out... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*and..................*

Anyone fished Lake Biggins or know the scoop for the fishery there?? Trout, no trout? Thanks!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*<<trout Info>>*

Alrighty then... According to the girl I just spoke w/ at the Game Check Station on AP Hill, they are stocking ONLY Rainbow's from 12-18"(a few larger thrown in)... So, that is the real deal!! They are open from 6am-6pm M-F, and from 8am-4:30pm on weekends........ Good Luck if you go!! Me, I'll probably head back up to 'Big Pine' in mid-late February:fishing:

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

NTKG,

They are going to stock Lake Accotink (Annandale) and Lake Fairfax (Reston) starting Febrary 9th. I've bought the season pass two years ago and had pretty fun. They alternate the stocking between the lakes. Day of and day after the stocking are pretty good days of catching. It can get crowded though... 

pretty fun on light tackle.

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/parks/troutfishing.htm


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Neil, If you want to come up to MD, most of the 2008 stockings (well according to the DNR website) has only occured in far western Maryland.


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

to ALL:

fwiw, the "fishing lake" at Locust Shade Park in Prince William County (just off Route 1,near Quantico Marine Base) is FULL of nice trout & open every day.

GOOD LUCK out on the water, ts


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

*NW River Park*

I stopped by NW River Park yesterday to see what the water level was like. It is very low and it will take a monsoon to fill it up enough for them to stock it with trout this year. Plus, it's getting late in the season.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Restocked and hitting at Lake Cook*

Lake Cook was scheduled for stocking yesterday, Feb 20, and even though it was snowing, they made it out.
Today, sunny, super cold and fish biting very well.

Photo: http://beginnerfish.blogspot.com


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

*Dorey Park Richmond Restocked*

Hello all,

Dorey Park was restocked on the 12th of Feb. The fish were bitting really well for everyone............except me. But at least I got to see everyone else catching nice sized Rainbows. Anyway, just wanted to pass it along.

Take care

Thom


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

Last hurrah for urban trout fishing Friday morning (Apr 4) at Accotink near Springfield VA. It will be a regular party Friday around 10 am. They have a crowd waiting for the trout truck. It's $10 a day to fish in Accotink Creek, (plus a regular state fishing license) but word is that they let the people who help stock the trout fish for free. They have a bucket brigade sometimes.
This should be the last stocking of the year.
Photo: www.beginnerfish.blogspot.com


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

interesting.... Thanx for the heads-up.... Love catching Trout... Beautiful beasts they are.


----------

